# How to run external PCI-E x1 card with laptop?



## PooPipeBoy (Mar 18, 2019)

This one has stumped me because it seems that there's no easy way to do this:

I've got an MSI WS65 8SK-469AU laptop, which I will be using (as my only option) to run a VR setup.
Problem is, I need to somehow hook up an external PCI-E x1 expansion card so that my HTC Vive can be used wirelessly.
I'm wondering if there is ANY way to use Thunderbolt, HDMI, USB-C etc etc. to run this PCI-E x1 expansion card??

It also doesn't help that I can't break open the laptop and hook things up internally, because it's an expensive laptop, so to hell with that idea.

So far I've considered the Razer Core for AU$450, but that's pretty expensive. I also found something called the RocketStor 6361A PCI expansion chassis, but I don't need a whole elaborate chassis setup just for hooking up a puny little expansion card, so again that just seems like a waste.

Any better ideas?


----------



## TheLostSwede (Mar 18, 2019)

Since you have Thunderbolt it should be easy,  there are plenty of companies doing enclosures, but none are exactly cheap, even less so where you live.
If you just want a PCB, you're SOL, as I don't know of any company that sells them.
This might be an option though? https://www.amazon.com/StarTech-com-Thunderbolt-PCIe-Expansion-Chassis/dp/B075RJHLB4
Or this https://www.amazon.com/dp/B071P4R9QD
Or this https://www.amazon.com/Akitio-Thunder2-PCIe-Box-intended/dp/B00LTAUTHE/
Or this https://www.amazon.com/Sonnet-Breakaway-Thunderbolt-Expansion-GPU-350W-TB3Z/dp/B072L9QTZT/
Or this https://www.amazon.com/Highpoint-RocketStor-6661A-Thunderbolt-Expansion/dp/B07CTL7XWJ/

The only card option would be this https://www.amazon.com/Sonnet-Thunderbolt-Upgrade-Card-Express/dp/B01NBULFMD/ but then you still need a power adapter and the PCIe x4 to PCIe x4 bridge board...


----------



## delshay (Mar 18, 2019)

I got a cheap PCI-e adaptor from EBAY. It allows you to connect a Graphics Card by removing the Wi-Fi card from a laptop. These adaptors are more useful for very old laptop when you need more graphic power. I was able to install the latest AMD Adrenalin driver on a laptop more than 8 years old using a 4GB Radeon R7 Graphic Card.

Laptop: Acer Ferrari 1200, but it may work on even older laptops that have a PCI-e slot.


----------



## Shambles1980 (Mar 18, 2019)

delshay said:


> I got a cheap PCI-e adaptor from EBAY. It allows you to connect a Graphics Card by removing the Wi-Fi card from a laptop. These adaptors are more useful for very old laptop when you need more graphic power. I was able to install the latest AMD Adrenalin driver on a laptop more than 8 years old using a 4GB Radeon R7 Graphic Card.
> 
> Laptop: Acer Ferrari 1200, but it may work on even older laptops that have a PCI-e slot.



Quite a few laptops have a whitelist of devices they can use in the wifi slot. best to check if they do if some one was thinking of going down that path.


----------



## delshay (Mar 18, 2019)

Shambles1980 said:


> Quite a few laptops have a whitelist of devices they can use in the wifi slot. best to check if they do if some one was thinking of going down that path.



I just wanted to see if these adaptor works. I loaded up wolfenstein 2, & the cut scene was ok, but when it got into the game it crashed. I think this may have been 4GB system memory or I need to adjust Graphic Settings, not sure, did not spend enough time to find out why it was crashing, but normal desktop worked just fine.


----------



## silentbogo (Mar 18, 2019)

Since you have TB3, just go with the cheapest TB3 eGPU enclosure.
Zotac AMPbox mini is $220 (If you are going with a smaller ITX-friendly GTX1060 or GTX1660Ti).
https://www.zotac.com/us/product/accessories/amp-box-mini

For something bigger and beefier you may wanna consider PowerColor Gaming Station. Also cheap(~$200), and can handle even RTX2080Ti (375W PSU).
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131735&ignorebbr=1

Prices are in USD. No idea how much that is in Australia.


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 18, 2019)

silentbogo said:


> Prices are in USD. No idea how much that is in Australia.


Add 50% then hope the retailers don't rip you off even more.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Mar 18, 2019)

Is there any solutions in crypto mining that would do the job?
This one looked promising, until you realise that it's just a PCI-E x1 to PCI-E x16 adapter and so it requires a PCI-E x1 expansion slot anyway:


----------



## king of swag187 (Mar 18, 2019)

Wouldn't work, his laptop uses M.2, not MPCIE, and he's not willing to crack it open.

@/OP, your best option is to use a thunderbolt to PCIE adapter (usually known as eGPU enclosures) but be warned, these will cost a pretty penny even if you get one used
As well, a solution like the one above could work if you'd be willing to crack open your laptop


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Mar 18, 2019)

king of swag187 said:


> Wouldn't work, his laptop uses M.2, not MPCIE, and he's not willing to crack it open.
> 
> @/OP, your best option is to use a thunderbolt to PCIE adapter (usually known as eGPU enclosures) but be warned, these will cost a pretty penny even if you get one used
> As well, a solution like the one above could work if you'd be willing to crack open your laptop



Yeah I think at this point it seems far easier and cheaper to run something like an RX 570 in a desktop. I have a couple of Dells sitting around (T3500 with Intel Xeons), it's still not a great option because OEM PCs can be very problematic with gaming GPUs, but it might work.


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 19, 2019)

People banging on about gaming and GPU's didn't read the O.P.


----------



## king of swag187 (Mar 19, 2019)

PooPipeBoy said:


> Yeah I think at this point it seems far easier and cheaper to run something like an RX 570 in a desktop. I have a couple of Dells sitting around (T3500 with Intel Xeons), it's still not a great option because OEM PCs can be very problematic with gaming GPUs, but it might work.


The whole point is a *single PCIE 2.0 X1 *link for a wireless Vive card as the OP stated, the WS65 comes with a 1050 ti up to a 1070 in Quadro forms IIRC


----------



## silentbogo (Mar 19, 2019)

PooPipeBoy said:


> Is there any solutions in crypto mining that would do the job?
> This one looked promising, until you realise that it's just a PCI-E x1 to PCI-E x16 adapter and so it requires a PCI-E x1 expansion slot anyway:


I have one of those, and it's only good for older laptops, if you don't mind wires sticking out from underneath.Plus, you have to sacrifice one mini-PCIe slot, which is only good if you have an extra WWAN card slot and no hardware blacklist.
One of my customers had an interesting implementation of this idea. He is also an electronics enthusiast, like me, so he routed the wire through his Thinkpad and made and glued-in and extra HDMI port with PCIe lanes routed to it. Paired with GDC enclosure it was almost as good as a store solution. Basically it's like Dell docking station for Alienware, only instead of 4xPCIe he had 1xPCIe and finicky hotplug.


----------

